# 9 week old kids each had one bite rhododendron



## nbelval (May 4, 2013)

Basically what the title says. I have given them each about 15mls of UAA and will do so again before I go to bed and in the morning. Also gave SQ fluids since I had some on hand. I called the vet but he was rushed on a emergency farm call. We spoke briefly and I'm basically to monitor them. 
My questions are:its time for the evening feeding should I withhold the grain for tonight and tomorrow morning? 
Is it ok for them to eat baking soda at this time? Both went right for it after the charcoal was given. 

Thanks and if there is anything else I should let me know please!


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2013)

I would probably withhold the grain until tomorrow evening.  Give the vet a call again in the morning and follow up with them for sure.


----------



## nbelval (May 6, 2013)

Thanks! I did just that. They had no visable I'll effects from it so I'm thinking the charcoal did its job.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 6, 2013)

Wow I knew Rhododendrons were poisonous but sure didn't know to what extent.  Looked it up after reading this post. I am so glad I've never planted one.  Also really glad you kids are ok.


----------



## nbelval (May 6, 2013)

Thanks. Me too!
I had told me husband last fall before we got them that they were toxic and should go. So now that we had that little emergency guess what? They are all getting ripped out!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 6, 2013)

I'm glad  we can chalk this one off to "live and learn"!  
Now I'll be looking everywhere I go for the plant. It has to be that bad for dogs too. Wonder if it tastes bad or seems unattractive to most animals (babies being the exception) or we'd be hearing allot more about poisoning from it.  Such a common yard plant around here.


----------



## alsea1 (May 6, 2013)

I have a goat who has eaten some of that plant. Not sure how much. She was a bit sick but recovered.
She used to make a bee line to it before. But I have noticed she leaves it alone now.
I love the plant so plan to fence the bushes off.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 6, 2013)

Activated charcoal is a miracle substance. Glad everything seems to be okay.


----------

